# Courtieres Poodles, Ontario Canada



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I haven’t ever heard of them but I really liked what I saw on the two links that you posted. I wouldn’t be concerned about the dam not having an SA punch. SA is not easily tested for because if they are not having an active flare up in the particular spot that the punch is done, it will probably come up negative. I would only do an SA test if there was a dog showing all the signs and symptoms (and a reputable breeder wouldn’t breed a dog with any of those signs.) 

Looks like a lovely litter with nice parents. I believe it is the dam looks like her color has faded so just be aware that a pup might fade (like the majority of brown dogs do) and if you are fine with that and everything else checks out, I would see no reason to get a puppy from them!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I haven’t ever heard of them but I really liked what I saw on the two links that you posted. I wouldn’t be concerned about the dam not having an SA punch. SA is not easily tested for because if they are not having an active flare up in the particular spot that the punch is done, it will probably come up negative. I would only do an SA test if there was a dog showing all the signs and symptoms (and a reputable breeder wouldn’t breed a dog with any of those signs.)
> 
> Looks like a lovely litter with nice parents. I believe it is the dam looks like her color has faded so just be aware that a pup might fade (like the majority of brown dogs do) and if you are fine with that and everything else checks out, I would see no reason *NOT* to get a puppy from them!



I think my edit was your intention!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Lily cd re thank you so much for catching and fixing that! I type on my phone and end up with errors quite often. Some of those errors turn what I am saying into the exact opposite of what I mean. I appreciate you catching that, thanks again!


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

One question, how big of deal is it to bring the puppy back in the US.

Would drive or fly but will not ship, would go in person.

I saw there is something called a confiment agreement where I would agree to keep her in my house for 2 months and not expose her to other dogs but I already have a dog so how would that work?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Not much of a deal as I've heard. I know Liljaker bought Sunny from a breeder in Canada. He's now living happily under the Stars and Stripes.

There are others in here too that know some about it so I'll give this a bump.

In any case, all Canadian breeders would know. I'll bet your State and federal laws for importing dogs would all be online. 

Have fun!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I believe it became somewhat more complicated in the last 18 months or so, but is still doable.

Anyone researching would be wise to not only rely on Aphis conversations, but more so on the written directions. Breeders who have recently exported are likely to have a good idea of the practicalities.

ETA: Just want to add how much and for so many reasons I respect, value, and love our neighbors to the North.


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

What bothers me is the confinement agreement says to keep away from all other humans and animals except as necessary for the puppy's care. We already own a dog, are we supposed to keep them separate?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a friend who imported a dog from Canada with two other dogs in her household. I don’t know what the law is but she didn’t isolate them from one another. She made a point of bringing people in for socialization during the key time period because the dog couldn’t go out to meet people.

The other option is to wait until they’ve been vaccinated for rabies to import.


----------

